
The end of Snap and Tesla - WisNorCan
https://medium.com/s/no-mercy-no-malice/no-mercy-no-malice-the-end-of-snap-tesla-af4499558ce0
======
Rjevski
Not much to say about Tesla (haven't been following the story), but one thing
that I don't get with Snap is why don't they cut their overheads to try and
get back in profit, instead of chasing the impossible dream of getting back to
Instagram-levels of growth?

It seems like their platform is already built, they have some ways of making
money (ads, sponsored filters, etc), so surely the easiest option is to cut
overheads and at least make _some_ money, instead of burning the little of it
they have left?

Same thing for Twitter. Last time I checked they had thousands of employees;
yet the platform is stagnating and getting worse every day. If they can't
innovate, it seems wise to at least cut their losses and try to make some
profit with whatever they have left.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Snap should have built a decent Android app and expanded internationally years
ago.

This could have stopped Instagram before they got the opportunity to clone
their product and present it as a new thing to audiences all over the world.

